# Wanna try peptides, beginner here!



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a bunch of questions on using IGF-1 LR3. First off what are all the supplies that I need, I'm assuming I need the 1ml of IGF-1 LR3, some BAC water, insulin syringes, alcohol wipes (trying to go as cheap as possible)... what else? I see that some people mix 1ml IGF-1 LR3 with 1ml BAC, some with 2ml, some with 3ml BAC, how much do you use, and why don't people just use a 1-1 ratio only? Is the shot smoother with more BAC water? I know you can inject post or pre-workout, I plan on injecting 100mcg (50mcg lr3) pre-workout. You also inject every time you lift, but what is the most efficient injection schedule to get the most out of your 1ml? I lift 3x a week Monday, Wednesday, Friday, if I'm on this peptide I would be willing to workout 4 or 5 times a week. I need help from A-Z, I've been 100% natural to present.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 24, 2013)

Okay well I've done some more research, I guess I'm gonna go with a mixture of 2ml BAC and 1ml IGF 30 minutes pre-workout, seeing I hear how people say it stings pretty good. So my injections would have to be 150mcg per injection right. Anyone use 2ml mixture, how's the sting?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 24, 2013)

I dont have much igf experience but I contacted my buddy Blergs and he should be chiming in soon! Good Luck!


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 24, 2013)

If I'm remember this correctly. you want to run IGF-1LR3 everday and 5 weeks is the way to go
So if you have a gram (1000mcg) your going to be running roughly 28.5mcg a day.
mixing it is all up to you and how you want to measure it out. 
check this out
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/162966-igf-1-peptide-dosage-instructions.html


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 24, 2013)

I read that you only run it on workout days to gain more muscle, and off days you only get the body fat loss, and better sleeping effects. I only wanna take it for muscle gains, but what is the most effective dosage/lifting schedule to maximize gains and not waste or under use the IGF?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 24, 2013)

Imo igf is best used on workout days, say your split is a 4 day a week regiment. Dose it immediately post workout. And off on non training days. 

This will give you optimal igf levels when you need it the most post workout, and prolong desensitization to the compound. 

As for the dose, I'm not sure why everyone keeps recommending 20-30mcg, I tend to run it at a minimum 75 up to over 100. 100 tends to be my sweet spot. At this dose, vascularity and recovery is tremendously improved, and the gains soon follow. 

I'd start with at least 50 and go up to 100 as the weeks progress. 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 24, 2013)

There has been quite a few people getting gains off of 20mcg is why I think its common place. plus shits not cheap. If I, or anyone else for that matter, had a large disposable amount of cash, I would surely run it at 100mcg. but for those of use who aren't rich cannot afford it. 1 gram of this stuff usually runs in the $350 range so your looking from 800-1225 for a 5 week cycle depending on how often you plan on pinning ed or workout days only. 
Solid gains at 20 and 30 mcg for 5 weeks and is affordable


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 24, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Imo igf is best used on workout days, say your split is a 4 day a week regiment. Dose it immediately post workout. And off on non training days.
> 
> This will give you optimal igf levels when you need it the most post workout, and prolong desensitization to the compound.
> 
> ...


I was going to dose pre-workout but I do agree that it is more optimal to do it after to not inhibit natural IGF levels, since once you've workout, it just gets soaked up quickly by your muscles. Eventually though, do you get more of a pump when you workout... it would make my workouts much easier to get a little boost. Nothing like a good pump to make you feel good lifting.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 25, 2013)

Any good sites to buy igf-1 lr3 from? Good price, good quality?


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh and I still need a list of all the supplies I need, once I get that and a good place to buy from, all I have to do is buy it and start my cycle!!!!


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh do they sell 3ml vials for when you reconstitute your IGF and supplies to mix your IGF like bulb syringes... please links....


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 28, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Imo igf is best used on workout days, say your split is a 4 day a week regiment. Dose it immediately post workout. And off on non training days.
> 
> This will give you optimal igf levels when you need it the most post workout, and prolong desensitization to the compound.
> 
> ...




This ^^^

This is exactly the formula I followed and I saw great results. It lasted longer, the effects stayed fresh. I started at 50 and worked up to 80 each dose. 80 felt just right and I stayed there.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 29, 2013)

Still need to know what I need for supplies...


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 31, 2013)

crawfBigG said:


> This ^^^
> 
> This is exactly the formula I followed and I saw great results. It lasted longer, the effects stayed fresh. I started at 50 and worked up to 80 each dose. 80 felt just right and I stayed there.



Yeah I will start at 50mcg and trial and error it from there. What do you use to mix your IGF-1 LR3? Do you just pull from the syringe or do you mix them into one vial to reconstitute them?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 31, 2013)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> Yeah I will start at 50mcg and trial and error it from there. What do you use to mix your IGF-1 LR3? Do you just pull from the syringe or do you mix them into one vial to reconstitute them?



Just push 1cc bac water down the side of the pep vial, and swirl gentley between your fingers till disolves, then use a separate slin needle to draw and administer the research compound. 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 1, 2014)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Just push 1cc bac water down the side of the pep vial, and swirl gentley between your fingers till disolves, then use a separate slin needle to draw and administer the research compound.
> 
> Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.



Ah okay, I didn't know if I had to use another vial to reconstitute them together. Sorry if some of my questions seem dumb, just really don't wanna mess this up, never used anything before! So I only need my 1 mg of LR3, my vial of BAC water, 20 insulin syringe/needles, alcohol wipes and that's it? Alcohol wipes and BAC water will be easy and cheap to find and buy, any links for some cheap quality LR3 that you recommend along with insulin syringes?


----------



## SuperLift (Jan 1, 2014)

I just finished an IGF-1 LR3 cycle and had great results.  I gained a solid amount of weight in a short amount of time while keeping BF low.  I'm planning on running it again in about a month or so.  From what I've read its best to cycle in about 4 week periods.  I only ran 50mcg/day for 20 days my first time.  Next time I think I am going to double it. Well maybe I'll run 2 bottles at 75mcg/day over 30 days.  Also running ghrp2/cjc1295 no dac.  I'm a rep for Elite Peptides so of course I get every thing from them, but I've had crazy results so I know they are 100% quality.  Even had some blood test done... Here is a link to it if you wanna check it out.  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...5-ghrp-2-cjc-1295-without-dac-blood-test.html


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 1, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> I just finished an IGF-1 LR3 cycle and had great results.  I gained a solid amount of weight in a short amount of time while keeping BF low.  I'm planning on running it again in about a month or so.  From what I've read its best to cycle in about 4 week periods.  I only ran 50mcg/day for 20 days my first time.  Next time I think I am going to double it. Well maybe I'll run 2 bottles at 75mcg/day over 30 days.  Also running ghrp2/cjc1295 no dac.  I'm a rep for Elite Peptides so of course I get every thing from them, but I've had crazy results so I know they are 100% quality.  Even had some blood test done... Here is a link to it if you wanna check it out.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...5-ghrp-2-cjc-1295-without-dac-blood-test.html



How much weight did you gain in that month on IGF-1 LR3? I only plan on taking 50mcg...


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 1, 2014)

I really like this thread because there has been some GREAT input, that being said. You are literately asking to be spoon fed everything, even sources for IGF and bac. water (which you can simply Google, water is not illegal). come on now


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 1, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I really like this thread because there has been some GREAT input, that being said. You are literately asking to be spoon fed everything, even sources for IGF and bac. water (which you can simply Google, water is not illegal). come on now


Hey you know what you're right, I should just buy any old random IGF-1 Lr3 that I find online, better yet I'll just buy the first one I see, maybe I'll just click the first link I see. Wow, great reply, +1


----------



## tl0311 (Jan 1, 2014)

Apparently  I offended you. There are some great reviews from guys on here. Bacteriostatic H2O is available from almost any med supply store, where you would possibly be getting your pins from. I have seen nothing about faked Bacteriostatic or sodium chloride, so it is safe to say you'd be alright ordering from an online med store. My comment was meant to benefit you. 10 minutes of research can yield bounties of information where as you might have to wait hours or days to receive an answer or not. And it may not be the most correct answer as well, remember a lot of this stuff is based off of opinions(research). Why not try and get as many opinions/answers as possible as to form your own knowledge base and understand what might work best for you?
Its like asking about a first cycle, some guy might say that 1g of test and 1g tren worked great for him, but it isn't the most educated answer for your situation.
               To hit on the reputable sources for the IGF a little more, there are some great companies on this board. Many of them post lab results, and have independent product reviews. There is always going to be a risk with this game, just how it is. However if you get bloods done and they show its bunk, most of the company reps here would make a solid effort to mitigate your problem. And lastly there are source checking rules here as well, but I think your good on that.
               lets look at SuperLift for a second,he was kind enough to even post a link to his log, did you click it? Nope. looked at it for 30 seconds and can now answer your question on gains. He added  the IGF to his cycle when he was at 230lbs @8% BF on 12-10. he finished up on 12-29 at 243lbs and dry so he either stayed the same or went down in BF %. that's a gain( extremely impressive) of 13lbs of LBM but he was researching with other stuff as well . He even tells you what company he got the IGF from. See how simple this is? Your quality source question, dosage question, and what to possible expect in gains question all answered already.

Even though you were being a dick, best of luck


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 2, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> Apparently  I offended you. There are some great reviews from guys on here. Bacteriostatic H2O is available from almost any med supply store, where you would possibly be getting your pins from. I have seen nothing about faked Bacteriostatic or sodium chloride, so it is safe to say you'd be alright ordering from an online med store. My comment was meant to benefit you. 10 minutes of research can yield bounties of information where as you might have to wait hours or days to receive an answer or not. And it may not be the most correct answer as well, remember a lot of this stuff is based off of opinions(research). Why not try and get as many opinions/answers as possible as to form your own knowledge base and understand what might work best for you?
> Its like asking about a first cycle, some guy might say that 1g of test and 1g tren worked great for him, but it isn't the most educated answer for your situation.
> To hit on the reputable sources for the IGF a little more, there are some great companies on this board. Many of them post lab results, and have independent product reviews. There is always going to be a risk with this game, just how it is. However if you get bloods done and they show its bunk, most of the company reps here would make a solid effort to mitigate your problem. And lastly there are source checking rules here as well, but I think your good on that.
> lets look at SuperLift for a second,he was kind enough to even post a link to his log, did you click it? Nope. looked at it for 30 seconds and can now answer your question on gains. He added  the IGF to his cycle when he was at 230lbs @8% BF on 12-10. he finished up on 12-29 at 243lbs and dry so he either stayed the same or went down in BF %. that's a gain( extremely impressive) of 13lbs of LBM but he was researching with other stuff as well . He even tells you what company he got the IGF from. See how simple this is? Your quality source question, dosage question, and what to possible expect in gains question all answered already.
> ...



Your reply came off a bit dick-ish to me, I took a look at the log but apparently he wasn't just on IGF-1 and I was wondering what he thought he gained solely from the IGF-1 LR3, not from his stack. 13 lbs is impressive, considering I would be happy with 5 lbs a month, but the more the merrier! I would like for more people to reply with more sites they got their IGF from and the kinda results they got from them to find the highest quality peptides for a decent price. You can never have enough information, and even though superlift seems to know what he's doing and talking about I would feel better with more of a consensus that his site is really good quality IGF. There isn't too much in the way of scientific and creditable papers to be found on gains. I don't wanna stack peptides, to be on the safe side. Although if I don't see decent results in 1 month I will up the dosage to 80 mcg but that's as high as I will go since that is on the average high end from what I read. The prices are pretty decent from superlift's link, you can only cycle 6 months out of the year and that is roughly $800 a year at 50mcg with all the supplies. I still have to make a decision on what site to buy from, but when I do I'll run it for a month for starters. I always appreciate answers.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 4, 2014)

Okay well I just ordered 1mg of IGF-1 LR3 from Elitepeptides.com, but they ran out of BAC water (just my luck). I ordered some alcohol wipes too, just need to find some BAC water and some slin pins that won't charge me a decent price then slap on $20 in shipping. Any recommendations, wanna get everything ordered tonight!


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 4, 2014)

Will these do? Bacteriostatic Water | Cheap Bacteriostatic Water 30ml EASYTOUCH INSULIN SYRINGE 29g


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 5, 2014)

Okay everything is ordered, just have to wait for it to all get here then I start! I'll post an update thread to cover my results!


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 17, 2014)

Started Monday, worked out Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, and today with some great results already so early!! I have a severely injured/atrophied shoulder which already feels stronger! I have gained 4lbs since Monday! Getting some great pumps at the gym and the next day the muscle that I train feel swole in the best way. I feel like I did when I first started lifting weights back 10 years ago! I haven't gained weight in 2 years, it has stayed the same. All good, nothing to complain about!!! 1 mg IGF-1 LR3 reconstituted with 2 mg BAC taking 150 mcg four times a week post workout. I can't wait to see my results at the end of the month! Exclamation exclamation exclamation!!!


----------



## rayschray12 (Jan 17, 2014)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> Started Monday, worked out Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, and today with some great results already so early!! I have a severely injured/atrophied shoulder which already feels stronger! I have gained 4lbs since Monday! Getting some great pumps at the gym and the next day the muscle that I train feel swole in the best way. I feel like I did when I first started lifting weights back 10 years ago! I haven't gained weight in 2 years, it has stayed the same. All good, nothing to complain about!!! 1 mg IGF-1 LR3 reconstituted with 2 mg BAC taking 150 mcg four times a week post workout. I can't wait to see my results at the end of the month! Exclamation exclamation exclamation!!!



keeping an eye on your posts man...been thinking about trying some peps for awhile. I'm pretty much in the same boat..no experience and dont wanna jack myself up so please keep posting your results. good luck bro


----------



## ratedR (Jan 18, 2014)

There is absolutely no source checking on the open forum part of the rules of this forum. What do you not understand. Research is your friend. I can understand you asking about dosing and what not. But you have few posts, no rep and your asking for sources. If you can look through this section of the forum im sure you can find what your looking for.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 20, 2014)

rayschray12 said:


> keeping an eye on your posts man...been thinking about trying some peps for awhile. I'm pretty much in the same boat..no experience and dont wanna jack myself up so please keep posting your results. good luck bro



No problem, I will post once a week... most likely on Fridays. At the end of my cycle I'll make a new thread less sporadic and very detailed. I keep track of my weight and my lifts along with reps,sets, and weights which I can post as well but I'll probably give an overall weight gained, and how much improvement my lifts saw.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 24, 2014)

As of Thursday (10 days into it/6 shots, and 7th after lifting) I have gained a total of 7lbs. I feel a little stronger but my weights haven't really increased, it's a short time frame but with 7lbs I would think I'd see something noticeable. Also this might be the coincidental shift change but I only seem to sleep for like 5-7 hours then I wake up and can't get back to sleep. Although I'm not really tired throughout the day, it's an observation. Seven pound in 10 days just seems to be a lot of weight to put on, could it be something other than muscle? My diet has been the same, I've just added a protein shake to it. I haven't gained weight in probably 2 year!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 24, 2014)

yea it is water weight hgh and peps do that to me i look huge am huge but am bloated if i could figure out how to loose this water bloat i would  be on point thinking of taking high dose vit c and upping cardio idk?


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 24, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea it is water weight hgh and peps do that to me i look huge am huge but am bloated if i could figure out how to loose this water bloat i would  be on point thinking of taking high dose vit c and upping cardio idk?



Hard to tell how much of this is water weight, I hope this isn't expensive creatine. Weighed in today and for the first time since I started I actually lost 1 pound, so I have only gained 6 lbs since I started. My stomach was bloated an extra inch out when I felt bloated... hope I continue to gain musle weight...


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 30, 2014)

So I made two graphs showing 19 days of weight gained prior to my cycle and 19 days into it. It's really just one graph, the other one is just for another perspective. Enjoy!


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay so it's Friday and up another pound, so that's a total of 7lbs. I feel like I may have lost like a pound of fat overall but this week I was definitely feeling the strength gains, I was doing more weight in all of my lifts. I expect to end the cycle at 21 days and gain about 8-9 lbs which is awesome, not Superlift awesome but still impressive IMO. I was never skeptical of peptides seeing there are creditable papers out there on them, but didn't expect this much muscle gains, they really are the best steroid alternative.


----------

